# Adult Swim



## Gaby-sama (Jun 30, 2006)

Anybody like *Family Guy* from Adult Swim


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 30, 2006)

Family Guy isn't local to Adult Swim.

But yeah, I love Family Guy. Most people do.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 30, 2006)

I think Family Guy's okay.  It's not my favorite cartoon in the world, and it doesn't surprise me that it was the first Fox cartoon to be revived (second to Futurama).  When I heard that it was though, I was kind of disappointed that it wasn't Futurama.

But Family Guy makes me laugh, so it at least has that going for it.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2006)

Well Family guy is the kinda show that's only hilarious after like 10 eps after that it's ....meh..... Stewiw just cracked me the f up when i first saw the show but then i knew how he acted and stuff so....meh

Anywayz my fav shows on Adult Swim now are (were),

Eureka 7
Inuyasha
Stroker & Hoop ( don't air anymore but was hilarious )
Case Closed ( while it lasted was awesome. )


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jun 30, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Well Family guy is the kinda show that's only hilarious after like 10 eps after that it's ....meh..... Stewiw just cracked me the f up when i first saw the show but then i knew how he acted and stuff so....meh
> 
> Anywayz my fav shows on Adult Swim now are (were),
> 
> ...



Yeah.  That's pretty much my reaction to Family Guy.  But your choices for the AS's best is pretty good.

I'd add Venture Bros, Fullmetal Alchemist, and Futurama (the reruns are getting a little old, but its popularity on AS no doubt sparked Fox's revival of the show).

It's too bad that Case Closed was shown at such a stupid time, otherwise it might've gotten better ratings. :/


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 4, 2006)

All AdultSwim-made shows rock, except for the Squidbillies/Religious show.  

Venture Brothers, Aqua Teen, Tom Goes to Mayor, Robot Chicken, and Obolongs. <3


----------



## Lucidious (Jul 5, 2006)

AS ftw. ...   morel orel is hillarious!!! its a satire against religion, it shows us how its dumb! XD


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 5, 2006)

Lucidious said:
			
		

> AS ftw. ...   morel orel is hillarious!!! its a satire against religion, it shows us how its dumb! XD



But I don't think it's a very good satire.  I like more subtle humor.  Moral Orel is just stupid humor.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh oh! I like to watch robot chicken!   And what they put on saturdays is pretty good. And if I'm not tired enough, then I'll stay up to watch S-Cry-ed, but that comes on at 2:00 here.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jul 5, 2006)

Robot Chicken is pretty rocking. 

I think my favorite Robot Chicken sketch of all time is probably from the first episode.  The transformers one.

When Optimus Prime turned into a coffin...Holy crap.  That was just amazing. 

(And haha.  EST ftw!!  )


----------



## Uchiha kid (Jul 5, 2006)

I love Family Guy!! That show cracks me up!!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 5, 2006)

Aquateen Hungerforce's one of the best shows on adultswim.
I support AS.


----------



## Countach (Jul 6, 2006)

i loved the old sealeb, before the captain murfy voice actor died


----------



## cbent22 (Jul 6, 2006)

yeah family guy is one of my favorite shows but boy if it wasnt for adult swim id brely wtach tv adult swim is the f'in best.


----------



## SinnerItachi (Jul 6, 2006)

Family guy is great but I prefer [as] action block.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

ADULT SWIM IS COMMING TO THE UK FINALLY!!!!

BRAVO IS MADE OF GOD + WIN!!!!!111!!


----------



## Tao (Jul 6, 2006)

Family Guy is my favorite show.I introduced to a bunch of my friends everytime they come over thats all they want to do is watch it(tivo)and so far I have every episode from the new season recorded.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 6, 2006)

i saw adult swim when i was on holoday in forida last year,

it was good shit


----------



## Lucidious (Jul 6, 2006)

lol, that's awesome! now i can finally visit such places!!


----------



## Gaara06 (Jul 7, 2006)

I love Family guy lol.. Peter is so funny.. and I love how they blame everything on Meg~!


----------



## Hinata sama (Jul 31, 2006)

Neji-kun said:
			
		

> Anybody like *Family Guy* from Adult Swim


 i love family guy its so funny its one of my fav shows among south park and naruto.

peter: hey is this really the blood of christ ?
priest: yes
peter: woah that guy must have been wasted 24 hrs a day.

peter: hey brian there is a message in my alphabets it says oooooooooooooooooooo
Brian; Peter those are cheerios.


----------



## inumike (Jul 31, 2006)

well yeah man it is a cool show and funny. it is not as cool like naruto though


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Aug 1, 2006)

I love it, along with futurama


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 1, 2006)

JB008 said:
			
		

> Well Family guy is the kinda show that's only hilarious after like 10 eps after that it's ....meh..... Stewiw just cracked me the f up when i first saw the show but then i knew how he acted and stuff so....meh
> 
> Anywayz my fav shows on Adult Swim now are (were),
> 
> ...




Why did they ever cancel case closed i really enjoyed that series.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 1, 2006)

They took out Case Closed because they put it on at a stupid time and it wasn't dragging in enough ratings.


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2006)

While Case Closed wasn't dragging, it wasn't getting high ratings either.


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 1, 2006)

I like Family Guy too. Although I don't really have a favorite character.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 1, 2006)

I like Adult Swim, but not for Family Guy. I watch it for Futurama, ATHF, Eureka 7, Samurai Champloo, etc. But whats up with Pee Wee's Playhouse? I don't see whats 'Adult' about that. Sure the guy was caught jacking off in a porno theatre but that doesn't really make his show more mature.


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 1, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> But whats up with Pee Wee's Playhouse? I don't see whats 'Adult' about that. Sure the guy was caught jacking off in a porno theatre but that doesn't really make his show more mature.


I agree it's like when they put saved by the bell on. What was Adult about that?  Maybe I should go protest at adultswim.com. I mean they could use that 30 min. for something else.


----------



## Blazetiger (Aug 1, 2006)

my favorite show on adult swim is every one except for eureka 7. i don't get that show. they should also start showing naruto on adult swim too. it be less edited. did you people know that adult swim is going to start showing bleach later this year. so exicited!


----------



## Nexas (Aug 1, 2006)

Still probably the best thing Adult Swim ever aired was that Chuck Norris cartoon on April Fools. Everyone thought they were gonna see new episodes of Inuyasha that night, but instead they saw one of the biggest internet memes and a couple of racial stereotypes fight against the dreaded Super Ninja.  
Good times.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 1, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Still probably the best thing Adult Swim ever aired was that Chuck Norris cartoon on April Fools. Everyone thought they were gonna see new episodes of Inuyasha that night, but instead they saw one of the biggest internet memes and a couple of racial stereotypes fight against the dreaded Super Ninja.
> Good times.



I remember turning on the tv and just staring for a few minutes.  I mean...Super Ninja?  The dreaded Super Ninja? 

Best April Fool's ever.

As for Peewee's Playhouse:

I think it's RETARDED.  I never watched it.  I never plan to watch it.  And it's creepy.


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 1, 2006)

They think it's mature because of the actor involved, really a dumb excuse.

Also it's weird as Hell, and they like weird. But Overall I think it was a bad decision to put that crap on. They're wasting a timeslot as a joke.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Aug 1, 2006)

Blazetiger said:
			
		

> did you people know that adult swim is going to start showing bleach later this year. so exicited!




yup, it's supposed to start September...I think  

As for Pee Wee and Saved by the bell, I don't understand what they are thinking over at adult swim. Especially because Saved by the beell is more Nick at nite material.


----------



## Hinata sama (Aug 1, 2006)

i like stewie he is so funny.


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2006)

???????


What's with all the Peewee hating? The show is getting good ratings...more ratings than the anime gets. >_<


----------



## Israela (Aug 1, 2006)

I hate that peewee show its so stupid, The ANIME shows are so much better!!!!!! hey does any1 wach Inuyasha or Samurai Champloo?


----------



## Cero (Aug 1, 2006)

Love AS, watch it every day its on


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 1, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> ???????
> 
> 
> What's with all the Peewee hating? The show is getting good ratings...more ratings than the anime gets. >_<



Because it's creepy and stupid.  And not a cartoon.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 1, 2006)

O Ya WTF is up with Pee Wee being on AS.

LOL what does he do thats for Adults viewing??? 0_o


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah, why is PeeWees playhouse on adult swim.....maybe they had no where else to put it....i mean i watched that show when i was a kid...


----------



## Samurai Man (Aug 1, 2006)

Family Guy is great


----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> Because it's creepy and stupid.  And not a cartoon.





But AS doesn't care...they want money and ratings = money.


Anime's ratings are so low. Hell, last Saturday's Eureka SeveN barely got +350k.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 2, 2006)

Bass said:
			
		

> But AS doesn't care...they want money and ratings = money.
> 
> 
> Anime's ratings are so low. Hell, last Saturday's Eureka SeveN barely got +350k.


Wow people just don't understand good television these days.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 2, 2006)

Nexas said:
			
		

> Wow people just don't understand good television these days.



Nope.  Most people decide it's automatically stupid because it's anime.  Oh well.



			
				Bass said:
			
		

> But AS doesn't care...they want money and ratings = money.



But you were just asking why everyone was hating on Peewee.  I gave a reason.  It's creepy and stupid and it's not a cartoon.


----------



## narutobrrg (Aug 2, 2006)

*family guy*

family guy is the best


----------



## Hinata sama (Aug 2, 2006)

Israela said:
			
		

> I hate that peewee show its so stupid, The ANIME shows are so much better!!!!!! hey does any1 wach Inuyasha or Samurai Champloo?


i do i love those shows. Does any one watch south park?


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 2, 2006)

> family guy is the best


i have to agree with you...it is a very funny show..


----------



## Bass (Aug 2, 2006)

Sakura Kaijuu said:
			
		

> But you were just asking why everyone was hating on Peewee.  I gave a reason.  It's creepy and stupid and it's not a cartoon.





XDD True.


...........................................


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish we had Adult Swim in England...
The only way I can truly watch Aqua Teen Hunger Force is through Reigion 1 DVDs from eBay...


----------



## Anemone (Aug 3, 2006)

Adult Swim is great, and so is family guy


----------



## Mew♥ (Aug 3, 2006)

> But you were just asking why everyone was hating on Peewee. I gave a reason.  It's creepy and stupid and it's not a cartoon.



i am kind of glad they brought back Pee Wee Hurman...brings back child hood memories...lol!


----------



## Hinata sama (Aug 4, 2006)

hinatahyuugabyakugan said:
			
		

> i do i love those shows. Does any one watch south park?


im guessing nobody here watches southpark on comedy central.


----------



## Belldandy (Aug 4, 2006)

hinatahyuugabyakugan said:
			
		

> i do i love those shows. Does any one watch south park?


I do it's funny.


----------



## Hinata sama (Aug 5, 2006)

i think the funniest one i saw was the one about the chicken
*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucker


 cartman became a temporay deputy and he would always say to  people he pulled over or busted. " i am a cop you will respect my athorita"!! i would have to say my fav one is the one where cartman thinks he is dead cuz the others are ignoring him. SOUTH PARK RULES!!!


----------



## Raichu-chan (Aug 6, 2006)

I still will never understand why the brought Pee Wee to AS. Yeah sure it's a classic but..It's just kiddieish. It's not funny either. Now Family Guy, Eureka 7, The Boondocks, FMA..thats the shit XXPP


----------

